# JBoss 5 vs JBoss 7



## gsagweq353315 (13. Mrz 2012)

Hallo!

Da gerade der release von JBoss 7 war, wollte ich mal fragen was eigentlich so viel besser gegenüber der 5er Version ist und warum? Bin technisch interessiert 

LG


----------



## Sym (13. Mrz 2012)

JBoss 5 ist JEE 5
JBoss 7 ist JEE 6

Dazu wird der 7er als leichtgewichtiger Container gehandelt und ist somit auch performanter.


----------



## schlingel (14. Mrz 2012)

JBoss 7 besitzt eine komplett neue Architektur. Ist also insgesamt schwerer mit JBoss 6 u. JBoss 5 zu vergleichen.


----------

